# Pears as Appies



## kadesma (Sep 28, 2009)

Try spreading either Camembert or Brie on thin slices of pumpernickel, pop them in the oven til hot then top with a thin slice of sweet pear or apple. Pears are also delicious wrapped in a thin slice of prosciutto as are kiwi. 
kadesma


----------



## ChefToddMohr (Sep 29, 2009)

My favorite is goat cheese and mango on crostini.  Creamy and tart!


----------



## ChefJune (Sep 29, 2009)

kadesma said:


> Try spreading either Camembert or Brie on thin slices of pumpernickel, pop them in the oven til hot then top with a thin slice of sweet pear or apple. Pears are also delicious wrapped in a thin slice of prosciutto as are kiwi.
> kadesma


 
 I have to laugh, Kades, because when I first saw this topic, I thought it said "Pears as APPLES!" 

Pears are SO versatile.  One of the favorite things we do with them is use them instead of crackers for cheese and have that for dessert. Pears enhance so many types of cheese, and we just core them and slice them about 1/8-inch thick and put some cheese on them.


----------



## LPBeier (Sep 29, 2009)

I had an appie once at local bistro that was a caramelized pear slice (still crisp but with a nice burnt sugar coating) on a thin piece of toasted baguette, and topped with melted Havarti.  It was one of the most satisfying little bites I have ever tried.  I was just disappointed there were only 5 on the plate as I could have made that my dinner!


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Sep 29, 2009)

LPBeier said:


> I had an appie once at local bistro that was a caramelized pear slice (still crisp but with a nice burnt sugar coating) on a thin piece of toasted baguette, and topped with melted Havarti.  It was one of the most satisfying little bites I have ever tried.  I was just disappointed there were only 5 on the plate as I could have made that my dinner!



Not an appie, but try replacing the apple in your next pie with slices of D'Anjou pear.  It's a wonderful thing.  

As for appies, ever eat a pear tart, with caramel on top?  Absolutely yummy.

Seeeeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## LPBeier (Sep 29, 2009)

Goodweed of the North said:


> Not an appie, but try replacing the apple in your next pie with slices of D'Anjou pear.  It's a wonderful thing.
> 
> As for appies, ever eat a pear tart, with caramel on top?  Absolutely yummy.
> 
> Seeeeeeeya; Goodweed of the North



I made mini pear tart tatins for an appizer/dessert wedding I did this summer.  They were a huge hit and would be similar to what you are mentioning.


----------



## LPBeier (Sep 29, 2009)

kadesma said:


> Try spreading either Camembert or Brie on thin slices of pumpernickel, pop them in the oven til hot then top with a thin slice of sweet pear or apple. Pears are also delicious wrapped in a thin slice of prosciutto as are kiwi.
> kadesma



Kades, thanks for getting this going.  Pears are wonderful to cook/bake with and yet don't get a lot of notice.  I specially love pears and prosciutto!  Such an interesting and tasty combo!


----------



## kadesma (Sep 29, 2009)

ChefJune said:


> I have to laugh, Kades, because when I first saw this topic, I thought it said "Pears as APPLES!"
> 
> Pears are SO versatile.  One of the favorite things we do with them is use them instead of crackers for cheese and have that for dessert. Pears enhance so many types of cheese, and we just core them and slice them about 1/8-inch thick and put some cheese on them.


I love pears, they are refreshing not overly sweet, just right with cheese..I should have worded my title a little differntly, but oh well goofy is as goofy does
kades


----------



## kadesma (Sep 29, 2009)

LPBeier said:


> Kades, thanks for getting this going.  Pears are wonderful to cook/bake with and yet don't get a lot of notice.  I specially love pears and prosciutto!  Such an interesting and tasty combo!


People tend to use melon with prosciutto and don't try it with pears. The flavors to me while both yummy I prefer the pears...
kades


----------



## kadesma (Sep 29, 2009)

ChefToddMohr said:


> My favorite is goat cheese and mango on crostini.  Creamy and tart!


I love mango and this sounds wonderful, thanks for sharing the idea. will be trying it soon.
kades


----------



## marigeorge (Sep 29, 2009)

My favorite is bleu cheese/pear tart....now I am hungry!
Take puff pasty and cut into circles. I wrapped a rolled border around the edge. 
Mix together mascarpone and blue cheese to taste and dot the circle. 
layer thin pear slices in a circle and egg wash the rim, bake at 400° for 15 minutes. Remove and add pine nuts and fresh thyme, continue baking another 8-15 minutes, keeping a close eye on the pastry. Remove and drizzle with honey.


----------



## LPBeier (Sep 29, 2009)

marigene said:


> My favorite is bleu cheese/pear tart....now I am hungry!
> Take puff pasty and cut into circles. I wrapped a rolled border around the edge.
> Mix together mascarpone and blue cheese to taste and dot the circle.
> layer thin pear slices in a circle and egg wash the rim, bake at 400° for 15 minutes. Remove and add pine nuts and fresh thyme, continue baking another 8-15 minutes, keeping a close eye on the pastry. Remove and drizzle with honey.



Oh, now that sounds tasty!


----------



## ChefJune (Sep 30, 2009)

kadesma said:


> People tend to use melon with prosciutto and don't try it with pears. The flavors to me while both yummy I prefer the pears...
> kades


 
I agree,  and besides, RIPE melon has a much shorter season where I live. Luscious pears are available from right now all the way up to spring.


----------



## kadesma (Sep 30, 2009)

ChefJune said:


> I agree,  and besides, RIPE melon has a much shorter season where I live. Luscious pears are available from right now all the way up to spring.


Same here. The pears are available year round here and always so good and taste so good. We had some at noon todayI sliced them and spread some tiramisu or coffee flavored mascarpone on them and then wrapped a thin slice of prosciutto around it it was so good.That was my lunch filled the bill
kades


----------

